# Rewards1



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone used this?

I have just singed up (with a new email addy) to see what it's all about.
It looks like you fill in surveys to earn points to get stuff. There is also a referral link to also earn you points...what do you all reckon? Could we refer each other and make it work? (use a new hotmail addy or the like to let all the spam go into there).

www.rewards1.com
The above is not the referral link, I don't want to try and earn points from you guys if it turns out to be crap. If you know anything about it please post, like I said, we could perhaps refer each other and make it worthwhile.

Thoughts please.

TIA

Maxtor.


----------

